# Long time listener, first time caller...



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Dec 31, 2005)

Heh... 

I just signed up today even though I've know about Specktra for quite some time now...

I'm on the LJ mac_cosmetics community and post pretty frequently...

I'm in love with MAC and I think we're a match made in heaven!

So.... HI!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA: I'm also on MUA with the same username... 8)


----------



## Tyester (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome! Is that you in the sig pic?


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks!

And yes, that's me... I was dressed to go see The Rocky Horror Picture Show at a theater in Long Beach!

I also wore that same get-up for Halloween...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you, MsPixie and Hikaru!


----------



## user2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi, bonjour, hallo, hola, ciao SalsaOnTheBeach and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 3, 2006)

hello and welcome! Hope you have a great time here!


----------



## user4 (Jan 4, 2006)

welcome to specktra!!! hope you enjoy ur time here... its really a fun place!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 4, 2006)

Hola! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you, thank you for all your warm welcomes!


----------



## cookies and cream chick (Jan 4, 2006)

Big fat welcome to Specktra


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

